# What would it take to fabricate a squirrel cage motor?



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

> Should I just get a giant hamster wheel to run in and pretend I did it?


Yeah! just do that. Have fun.


----------



## Bacon Throne (May 20, 2014)

Well sir, my hat is off to you. I was not expecting that one to be answered, but that made my day


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Bacon Throne said:


> ...Many burning questions, but most important is the first... which is this one after the others: *Can it feasibly be done in a home workshop, and be useful? *


I personally think that making your own ACIM is totally impractical. Not only do you need the ability to stamp/die-cut silicon steel sheet to make the rotor laminations, you also need to be able to smelt/pour aluminum to cast the squirrel cage. Rewinding the stator of an industrial motor to run at lower voltage/higher current should present more than sufficient challenge and money-saving opportunity to the committed DIYer.


----------



## Bacon Throne (May 20, 2014)

I see. Yeah, the stamping/die-cutting, etc. would certainly be quite a ways out of my reach. Honestly I can't say that I wasn't expecting that, but I had to ask. At least I have a mid-goal while I hunt for an industrial motor 










http://jennibee.deviantart.com/art/JAM-5-Hamster-Wheel-193511943


----------



## Bacon Throne (May 20, 2014)

Then again, I have to wonder what could be made with a little effort and ingenuity. Especially with these examples:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDcsTdtgThU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsT-qWAzTHg

Yes, yes, I know, but I found them and I couldn't help myself. BEER CAN MOTOR!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Well if that's the kind of thing your thinking of doing then yes. Going to send you a pm later today


----------



## Bacon Throne (May 20, 2014)

I'll take any advice you wish offer, thank you onegreenev. Far out as the possibility may be, I'm always interested in pushing what home-built really can be. Even if it does just end up making a nice motorized Lazy Susan, that's one more for the pile of "hey, tried that, didn't work," to help others save time. Or help them make a nice motorized Lazy Susan. A win-win of sorts I suppose


----------

